# Manly K2 skins



## germ79 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok.  I'm loving the decalgirl skins, but being a dude eliminates 90% of the skins I can use.  

So, what do you think the best MANLY skins are for the K2? 

Jeremy

PS.  When you put the skin on the front, can you see some white from the Kindle plastic around the edges?  It is hard to tell in the decalgirl pics!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are a few that might fit the bill. (I have Apocalypse on my Zune 80gb.)

Apocalypse


Bullets


Crime Scene


Snake pit


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I think the Crest and the Primal, are very nice for men.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

That crime scene one gives me the heebie jeebies!!


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I think these ones will work for guys or girls.





Or maybe this one


----------



## germ79 (Mar 2, 2009)

Some of those "manly" ones are a little TOO manly! 

re: the 6-pack one, I always thought it would be a little pretentious to have a picture of myself on my Kindle.  

J


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Quest is good for a guy - don't know if they've listed it or not though.  Oh -- and the Josei ones of course!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I have the Quest skin on my KK, it isn't girly.


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

There's one with gear wheels on it. Very cool if you're into mechanical stuff.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

I showed DH the gears one and he liked it best.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

In addition to the ones listed, I think the Epicenter skin is pretty cool.  It would go great with a gray or saddle cover too.  Doesn't quite fit the color schemes I like for myself, but I think it is a very nice looking skin.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

kari said:


> Quest is good for a guy - don't know if they've listed it or not though. Oh -- and the Josei ones of course!


Quest is COMING soon! To my K2.

And Josei is nice... Got that on my i-Pod and I have the white Crime Scene on my i-touch

PLus some extras for when I need a change of pace...

Eric


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I got my son the Quest skin for his Kindle for Christmas. He is happy with it, no complaints that it is too girly.

L


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> Quest is COMING soon! To my K2.
> PLus some extras for when I need a change of pace...
> 
> Eric


I think you'll like Quest and nice change of pace!


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

Whoever added the photos of the gear skin to my post--thanks!


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

I went for the Burlwood.  I figured it would go nicely with the Mocha M-Edge I just ordered.
For my K1 I liked the Zen garden(? - think that's what it was called).


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

For a guy I like the gears and the bullets......very cool IMO


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

patrickb said:


> I went for the Burlwood. I figured it would go nicely with the Mocha M-Edge I just ordered.
> For my K1 I liked the Zen garden(? - think that's what it was called).


which one:
















I personally got the zen revisited. I found it....gender neutral..?


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes, some testosterone is good.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

If you're a man, any skin you like, is, by definition, a manly skin    The skins show a tiny bit of the white of the surface of the Kindle, but really not very much.  That's really no problem...
The skins with lightning on them seem manly to me, and I am a chick, for whatever that is worth    Definitely Crime Scene, and the Sci Fi looking ones.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> Quest is COMING soon! To my K2.
> 
> And Josei is nice... Got that on my i-Pod and I have the white Crime Scene on my i-touch
> 
> ...


This is the Josei I used on my I-pod although it is a little different with a light background, and faces the other direction. I also have this on my K2 UNTIL Quest is available.



Eric


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> This is the Josei I used on my I-pod although it is a little different with a light background, and faces the other direction. I also have this on my K2 UNTIL Quest is available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am waiting to post my own pix until I have all my units skinned and can display them all together.
(In what I will consider their "primary" skins.)

EL


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Perhaps some Sports Illustrated models will do the trick for me!


----------

